# how much to get paid?



## snowplowjoe

Hey everyone!

My good friend and neighbor asked my to put a plow on my F 250 to help him with a large new account! My question is, how much is an acceptable amount that I should be paid? I am personally purchasing the plow, and I will have to pay for the fuel also. I'm located on Long Island, NY. I've plowed for him in the past using his trucks and he paid my like 30 an hour... I'm just concerned on what would be fair since its my own vehicle. Thanks!

Joe


----------



## chitown sparky

around chicago area the going rate is around 65-85 per hour


----------



## jjklongisland

On L.I. its between $65 and $90 per hour most of the time depending on experience. Hit me up if he needs anymore help. I am looking for work this winter.


----------



## iceyman

at least 75 an hour in LI


----------



## ERICS LAWN CARE

with those rates you would be expected to carry insurance for liability//property damage etc


----------



## ERICS LAWN CARE

we heard the going rate was 45-60 an hour where we are


----------



## sbrennan007

This is where you should be... payup
Your making the investment here, not only with purchasing a new plow, but add in fuel, the use of your truck and most importantly your time.



chitown sparky;846905 said:


> around chicago area the going rate is around 65-85 per hour


----------



## Lakeview Landscaping

I am looking for subs in and around Hicksville Long Island. I am willing to pay at least $65 up to $100 depending on experience and availability.


----------



## ponyboy

why are you buying the plow if it is for him? also who pays for repairs to truck or plow? I would never be a sub for someone I did it once and never again but in my part of NY $75-$115


----------



## iceyman

3 years ago i got a plow bcuz my cuosin needed me to help him with his contracts,,, so i bought a plow for my truck znd now i sub for him an make about 75 an hour ... whats soo wrong with that?


----------



## Dlongerman

truck and plow $68.... truck, plow, and spreader $75 per hour


----------



## 09dieselguy

around here its 70-75 an hour for an 8 foot blade. v plow is an extra 10-20


----------

